# SonnysBolens.com out of business ??



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've tried to reach Sonnysbolens.com for parts,but,it shows no reply,and thee website is for sale !
Anyone know anything about this ??
Would have got my parts on Ebay,but they succeeded in screwing up my order. I can't get them to validate my new card.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Sonnys has been out of business for a couple of years now.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish the website would be taken down.
I needed the flat idlers for my 1050,but found them at OPEmgines.com,for $30+ change(for 2),with 2 day USPS delivery.


----------



## blackjackjake (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi guys,have over 3000 NOS parts and a lot of used stuff,you can reach me at [email protected],Thanks,Rick


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Just in case you don't know guys, Rick is 'good people' and great to do business with.

I've bought a lot of stuff from him over the last couple of years and I've always been very satisfied with his parts and pricing.


----------



## blackjackjake (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks OB for the kind words,I try to keep prices within reason,you can reach me at [email protected] or at www.ricksbolensparts.com


----------

